# Indranil Goswami - Saturday sessions starting September 10, 2022



## civilized_naah (Aug 26, 2022)

To the PE-CIVIL community:

I have been teaching the review course for the CIVIL PE exam for nearly 20 years now. I started with teaching it as a classroom course for agencies such as the Naval Air Station in southern Maryland and for the Maryland State Highway Administration and the U. S. Army Corps of Engineers in Baltimore.

In 2010, based on queries from non-local engineers, I transitioned the course to an online (live) format. In its redesigned format, the course consisted of twenty (20) three-hour lectures, with about 40% of the contact time devoted to the 5 modules of the AM exam and the remaining 60% distributed equally amongst the 5 depth areas. Occasionally, for a small group in which one depth area was not represented in the participants, the depth area lectures were reorganized to provide more hours for the remaining 4 subspecialties.

Approximately at the beginning of 2021, two things happened – I was really stretched thin because of work-related demands, and the conversion of the CIVIL PE exam to the CBT format was looming in 2022. When this change (to examination via CBT) occurred, people were free to choose their test dates and I was not getting queries for the review course during two specific periods (February to April and August to October), but rather throughout the year. Under these circumstances, it became infeasible to offer the review course according to the current model.

It seems a shame, however, to abandon something that I have developed over such a long period of time. It took a good fraction of my life to develop and teach this course and to write the All In One Review Manual. Therefore, I am planning to run open ended sessions on Saturday mornings (10 am to noon Eastern time) starting September 10, 2022. These sessions will be completely free format with no preset agenda. It will be a forum for attendees to ask questions and discuss specific problems.

The sessions will be via GoToMeeting.

If this interests you, please send an email to [email protected] and I will send you an invite.


----------

